# What would you do with these kitchen cabinets?



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay pretend you are me. Your kitchen is driving you crazy but you have a very small budget to do anything. You can't move like your dreaming of. Your stuck with this kitchen. It is the size of a postage stamp. You cannot have two people in there at once.

We have been saving and I think this month or next we will be able to say good-bye to our harvest gold stove and hello to a stainless steel stove and matching overhead microwave. After that we will begin saving for a dishwasher and then fridge.

But what about the rest of it?

I was thinking that, since our cabinets are already falling apart but are made of good quality wood, maybe doing the distressed look in white? Thoughts? Opions? Other ideas?

I would love soap stone or something else as luxurious but I'm pretty sure it's not happing. So what about the countertops? The only idea I have is a mosaic of tiles. Anyone else?

I really want my one person kitchen to at least be comfortable!
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j6...s/HPIM3289.jpg

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j6...s/HPIM3290.jpg

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j6...s/HPIM3294.jpg

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j6...s/HPIM3296.jpg

Thank for any ideas!


----------



## rabbithorns (Dec 20, 2005)

You're so lucky! They are so beautiful, but they are a bit dark for a small kitchen. Unless you could totally cheer and lighten up everything around them, I'd go with your idea to paint them white. Tile counters are really nice to match - either the whole thing could be country or white/brights or white/ shabby chic looking. If you could also paint and seal your floor a lighter color, that would help too. Then colorful accent rugs and coordinating curtains/ linens will tie it together.

When you make the kitchen all "big" this way - appearing more airy and larger- you just want to make sure you keep very little on counters so it doesn't get cluttered. No matter how pretty it is, if you still can't use the kitchen well, it will feel confining no matter how you decorate.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking at the pictures does make them seem not so bad. I think I will see if DH can shine them up a bit. I've lived with these cabinets for over five years so I think they've lost some of there charm. They do crowd the kitchen as it is only about 36 square feet.

The floor is the old wide plank wooden floor, I don't think we'll be touching that unless it is to refinish is.

Humm, perhaps white distressed cabinets and a light blue mosaiced tile countertops.

The walls are currently a bright yellow but maybe we could paint those to the lightest of blues.

Hmmmmm, still thinking.


----------



## thriftyqueen (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 

Humm, perhaps white distressed cabinets and a light blue mosaiced tile countertops.

The walls are currently a bright yellow but maybe we could paint those to the lightest of blues.

Hmmmmm, still thinking.

I think that sounds great! I think painting them white would make a huge difference!


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

Personally, I'm a big fan of darker colors, even in small areas, and I think the finish on those cabinets are gorgeous. The ones that are falling apart, are they repairable? Because if so, I'd fix them and stick with what you have.

I would put a new coat of paint on the walls and maybe do something with the backsplash, like tiling.

How do you use your counters? I know I couldn't have a tiled counter because I bake a lot of bread and thus need a smooth surface.

What exactly is your problem with the kitchen? That it feels cramped, or that it is cramped? Do you want more decorating help, or organization?


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

Also, if you want to go white spend some time in a room that's mostly white. When house hunting I found that the white houses/rooms would make me feel very very uncomfortable, whereas the ones with more color would feel cozy and comforting. But I'm weird, so who knows. I just wouldn't commit to white unless you KNOW you like it.


----------



## tightwaderin (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, my first thought was cabin in the woods feel. I would personally love that, but DH would never go for it. My second thought was paint. A nice creamy color versus a stark white. You could even paint the uppers and lowers different colors. Maybe a darker color below. New hinges and knobs might not be too much money - stainless to match your new appliances. If you paint, hinge holes could be patched/sanded if you want to use european hidden hinges. All of my neighbors with tile counters have since replaced them as the grout was a horror to keep clean. Would you be able to spring for new laminate countertops? I'm with sunflwrmoonbeam, a tiled backsplash would be my choice. Good luck with your remodeling and post pics as you go. I'd love to see what you do.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you so much for the info on the tile. We have a small line of backsplash that looks like this:

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j6...wings/tile.jpg

I kind-of like these, but as you can see it doesn't go more then one tile length.

I like the idea of cream.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I think a creamy white paint would look great and would complement (rather than compete with....) your floors. I'd start there and then decide on a backspash, wall color, etc.

Sagey green would be nice on the walls


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

I would leave the wood as wood and clean them up. I really like wood. Change the hinges and the pulls on the cabinets to match, something that is not black, expecially if you are going to go with the stainless appliances. I saw some neat looking lizard shaped pulls at one of the box stores the other day, I think they would be fun. I wonder if white porcalin would look nice, maybe something with a flowery design to it? Maybe just keeping the pulls you have and changing the hinges. Maybe a can of silver spay paint to the hinges you have now would change things and cost a ton less money. (you could go any color with the spay paint) I would get rid of the pineapple motifs.

The yellow walls... My favorite color is yellow and I used a bright yellow like you have in my old kitchen, I really liked it at first but over time it really became too much. I think it is too dramatic, and the walls started to close in around me. I don't know what color would work for you and your family, but choose a paler color than a bright. Like with the blue backsplash, pick a light blue that looks nice with it, not the same bright one. maybe it's because I'm getting older but the brights that I used to really like are almost headachey now.

I have no idea on countertops, other than something that is not wood look to it.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I would paint them white/off white and put new hinges and some decorative handles on them.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

i SOOO feel your pain! right now i'm in the middle of a mini kitchen remodel myself and all the things you just described i can relate to!

what we are doing is painting our cabinets a creamy white color and replacing all the hardware. i WISH i could afford to replace appliances right now....but atleast ours are white and not that old.

we are then painting our walls a beautiful grey/tan color (valspar "frappe").

my husband is building some counter height work tables that are the exact color/style as this buffet that he built in our dining room.....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmdesig...7601062319791/

and then we're going to paint our countertops in the same dark espresso wood color.....ours are currently BRIGHT RED! and yes, they are safe for food, cutting, etc. if you do it right. we are only doing this as a "quick fix" until we can replace them.

as for your kitchen what i would do.....
- paint those cabinets if you hate them.....no matter what anyone else thinks, you have to live with them.







and i would definitely change out the hardware to something less overwhelming.

- paint the walls to whatever color you'd like! it's only paint, if you hate it you can repaint it.

- as for your countertops, you can cover them in tiles or mosaics, or paint them, or replace them. there's TONS of info out there on how to deal with bad counter tops.

if you need any help or have any questions, feel free to pm me as i'm an interior designer and would be happy to help!


----------



## 99lauren (Sep 1, 2006)

OK, I once had a kitchen like this. I still have the kitchen, but it looks quite a bit different. Here are some of the things i did:

First, I reorganized. Take a good look at what you have and decide whether or not you really need it. For instance, some gadgets can serve 2 purposes, and some are just unecessary gimmicks.
If you dont have them already, a canister set can make open food packages look good.

Second, take off the small doors at the very top. I know this sounds crazy, but these spaces can function as open shelves for your cookbook collection, or some beautiful (and functional) kitchen items such as a wooden salad bowl, a nice pottery pitcher, or a set of canisters. I use little baskets to store things like napkins or misc. things that I dont use often. The baskets look way better than the ugly doors. This seemed to open things up a bit for me.

Third, spray paint those hinges if you cant afford to change them out. The best way to do this is to screw them all into a piece or scrap wood/plywood whatever, and spray them all at once. This way you will get the screw heads to. You can spray them stainless to match your appliances, or get crazy and go with copper or whatever - use your imagination.

Fourth, give everything a light sanding and a fresh coat of paint. Hey, I'm a fan of wood too, but your wood is definetly looking tired. I would not paint them white - you will be cleaning them till the cows come home. I painted mine an earthy green, and the walls are terra cotta. Don't forget to fill the holes.

New knobs would help alot, or maybe switch out the knobs for pulls. You can get some fairly cheaply, and they make a bolder statement.

Another note I would say just my







: Stainless steel appliances look great, but theres nothing wrong with going with the white to save money. They still work, and are alot cheaper. We live with a very strict budget, and although everyone seems to get the SS, we had to go with the white. And guess what? No fingerprints!









Oh, also a note about tile countertops, the grout is not a problem if you go with a somewhat darker shade and use EPOXY grout. It has a finish like glass, and it doesn't stain. Tile is definetly a bit more effoert to clean because of the grooves, but you can use a larger size tile so you have less grout lines, and I think that would look great. I would not do mosaic, even though it would look awesome. Save it for the backsplash.

Whatever you do, have fun and don't be afraid of color.

(and sorry if I sound bossy







)


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

oh, I really like the idea of taking the doors off the top shelves (and no you don't sound bossy). Honestly there isn't really anything (of great importance) in them. I can't reach them.

The knobs are actually new, they were my first attempt at helping the cabinets out.

I think I might forget the countertops for now and just start with painting the hinges and cabinets. Oh and replacing the stove and microwave.

vm9799- I love that room, I wish you were here. I'd hire you to just sort this all out for me. Some people have an eye for these things, I'm not sure I'm one of them.


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

If you must paint what about a type of white wash or color wash? Some color over the wood but allows the wood to show? I say that because painting over the knots and wood can be a real challenge. Often the wood can bleed through unless you totally seal the wood perfectly. Personally I would sand down (only a little since distressed is "in") and refinish clear and keep the wood. Then I would put on new hardware. (you want the knobs & hinges to match in color)

I agree with another poster that if it saves money buy white or black appliances. The money is much better used elsewhere.

Then I would paint the walls a warmer color. Not something so bright it jumps out at you. Something more calming.

Countertops are one of those things that can be horribly expensive. I personally like basic tile. Mine are a horrid green that clashes with the green wall paper and green stove. Thankfully you never see our countertops









Don't forget to add some little christmas lights around the window








(on sale everywhere right now)


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vm9799* 
i SOOO feel your pain! right now i'm in the middle of a mini kitchen remodel myself and all the things you just described i can relate to!

what we are doing is painting our cabinets a creamy white color and replacing all the hardware. i WISH i could afford to replace appliances right now....but atleast ours are white and not that old.

we are then painting our walls a beautiful grey/tan color (valspar "frappe").

my husband is building some counter height work tables that are the exact color/style as this buffet that he built in our dining room.....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmdesig...7601062319791/

and then we're going to paint our countertops in the same dark espresso wood color.....ours are currently BRIGHT RED! and yes, they are safe for food, cutting, etc. if you do it right. we are only doing this as a "quick fix" until we can replace them.

as for your kitchen what i would do.....
- paint those cabinets if you hate them.....no matter what anyone else thinks, you have to live with them.







and i would definitely change out the hardware to something less overwhelming.

- paint the walls to whatever color you'd like! it's only paint, if you hate it you can repaint it.

- as for your countertops, you can cover them in tiles or mosaics, or paint them, or replace them. there's TONS of info out there on how to deal with bad counter tops.

if you need any help or have any questions, feel free to pm me as i'm an interior designer and would be happy to help!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *99lauren* 
OK, I once had a kitchen like this. I still have the kitchen, but it looks quite a bit different. Here are some of the things i did:

First, I reorganized. Take a good look at what you have and decide whether or not you really need it. For instance, some gadgets can serve 2 purposes, and some are just unecessary gimmicks.
If you dont have them already, a canister set can make open food packages look good.

Second, take off the small doors at the very top. I know this sounds crazy, but these spaces can function as open shelves for your cookbook collection, or some beautiful (and functional) kitchen items such as a wooden salad bowl, a nice pottery pitcher, or a set of canisters. I use little baskets to store things like napkins or misc. things that I dont use often. The baskets look way better than the ugly doors. This seemed to open things up a bit for me.

Third, spray paint those hinges if you cant afford to change them out. The best way to do this is to screw them all into a piece or scrap wood/plywood whatever, and spray them all at once. This way you will get the screw heads to. You can spray them stainless to match your appliances, or get crazy and go with copper or whatever - use your imagination.

Fourth, give everything a light sanding and a fresh coat of paint. Hey, I'm a fan of wood too, but your wood is definetly looking tired. I would not paint them white - you will be cleaning them till the cows come home. I painted mine an earthy green, and the walls are terra cotta. Don't forget to fill the holes.

New knobs would help alot, or maybe switch out the knobs for pulls. You can get some fairly cheaply, and they make a bolder statement.

Another note I would say just my







: Stainless steel appliances look great, but theres nothing wrong with going with the white to save money. They still work, and are alot cheaper. We live with a very strict budget, and although everyone seems to get the SS, we had to go with the white. And guess what? No fingerprints!









Oh, also a note about tile countertops, the grout is not a problem if you go with a somewhat darker shade and use EPOXY grout. It has a finish like glass, and it doesn't stain. Tile is definetly a bit more effoert to clean because of the grooves, but you can use a larger size tile so you have less grout lines, and I think that would look great. I would not do mosaic, even though it would look awesome. Save it for the backsplash.

Whatever you do, have fun and don't be afraid of color.

(and sorry if I sound bossy







)









Lots of great advice here.

I painted some dark cabinets in my old apartment. What I learned from the experience is: #1 painting cabinets is a complete PAIN IN THE, ehm...You will need to remove all the hardware and remove the doors from the cabinets. Use a good quality primer first, so that your expensive paint will bond properly and not flake off later. You'll probably need to apply 3 coats of colored paint. I would use a heavy duty paint, like a floor paint...Be sure it is glossy or semi-gloss so that it is easier to wash. Color is your choice. I used a pale spring green for the doors and pale robin-egg blue for the cabinets. The two-tone look was great! I think a creamy yellow or off white would look good in your kitchen area.

Now that I own a home, I am now faced with a similar situation to you. I hate my dark cabinets and bright YELLOW counters (http://www.flickr.com/photos/archymo...7608688239541/), but I have a small budget. We've already covered up some horrible wallpaper and even more disgusting orange linoleum in the kitchen. Our plan for the cabinets is to leave them alone for now...I just can't face the work of painting them right now







. I hope to brighten up the kitchen by tiling the counters and making a backsplash. Here is what I have in mind: http://www.flickr.com/photos/archymo...7608688239541/. White 4by4 tiles are *cheap*, so those will cover the counters and most of the wall area. I bought some green glass mosaics and a decorative floral 3 by 6 tile to add some color and interest on the backsplash.

I grew up in a house with a tile counter, so I will warn you that it's no fun to keep clean. But nowadays epoxy grout can make your life a lit easier. I also second the idea of white appliances....whenever I get the funds together to purchase appliances, I'm sticking with plain old white. Good luck and let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I would not paint or white wash those. They are great, they just might need to be cleaned up and oiled or a fresh coat of varnish ( hard to tell what they are finished with from the pics)


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I wouldn't remove any upper doors. Kitchen "dust" is greasy and gross. We don't actually fry much, but the upper reaches of our cabinets need regular cleaning. And the stuff we store up top is coated in that grime and must be washed before it can be used.

It's possible that you could strip the old varnish and reseal the pine. Varnish darkens with age, so doing that would retain the quality of the wood without covering it up. Then again, painted pine looks nice, too.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I am taking lots of notes, about the cabinets. I do feel a little bad painting over the wood. But they make my kitchen feel tiny. I will be changing the hinges.

I have gone back and forth on the stove. I can't go white if I do an off white for the cabinets. That is too much white for me. I would have to paint the cabinets a diffrent color. I don't want any black appliances (again the space is just too small). That's how I landed on stainless steel, or maybe even the steel look alike. DH and I are going to the store to look at stoves this week.







This event has been five years in the making, so I'm very excited!

I went to the hardware store today and picked up some nice blue chips to help me think about the wall color.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

We had a tiny (8 x 8 with two doors and a window), ugly kitchen long ago and a small budget to fix it up. Here's what we did:

1. painted cabinets white (I like white kitchens)--it was a pain, but I was really happy with the end result. (The nice thing about white is that it is super easy to find appliances, etc to go with it--creams are lovely but I think it can be harder to coordinate with them.) I took all the doors off and drawers out. I cleaned them with a degreaser, sanded them, primed them and did two coats of paint. It lasted for the three more years we were in the house. I think it took me an entire weekend to do this--and this was pre-children.

2. replaced the old white vinyl flooring with glueless, click cork--sounds like you don't need to do anything with your floors.









3. replaced the countertops with blue pearl granite tile--dh really, really wanted granite. I would not do this again. Even with the dark grout and big tiles (minimizing the grout lines) I found it a hassle to keep clean and it isn't functional for rolling out dough, etc. The one advantage was the heat resistance. We used Ikea butcher block for our second kitchen remodel (different house) and I loved it. It is quite cheap and can be diy install depending on woodworking skills.

4. took down one of the upper cabinets and replaced it with open shelves--I loved this. The shelves actually held more than the cabinet had and it really opened up the kitchen.

5. took down the cabinet over the refrigerator and replaced it with a pot rack. I also loved this. It held waaaay more than the cabinet had. (I'm 5ft 7inches tall so ymmv depending on your reach.)

6. replaced the brown oven, black dishwasher and white refrigerator with new white appliances. This was a serious improvement in function and looks. We went with a special, tiny LG refrigerator that we had to drive forever (I think 4 or 5 hours) to get even though we lived in the DC metro area. It was totally worth it as it actually fit in the small space available while still allowing our backdoor to open completely.

7. replaced old, yucky ceiling fan with neat blue glass track lights. This allowed us to get lighting directly over the sink which was a big improvement.

8. painted walls a very pale yellow.

9. used white subway tiles for a backsplash--since we used 12 inch square granite tiles for the counter top, we built the backsplash out an inch with backerboard (?) and used a piece of painted wood trim at the top. This made a little ledge for spices and solved the 12 + 12 equals 24 not 25 inches problem.

Our second kitchen remodel had more space and a slightly bigger budget. We did use Ikea cabinets there and looooovvvveeed them. So if your budget could handle a couple thousand you could do diy install of Ikea cabiets.

(The Ikea website has a kitchen design program you can download and if you design your kitchen the program will price it for you. Also, there is a website of helpful people at www.ikeafan.com or maybe www.ikeafans.com ? who will help with design and install--just a forum not ikea sponsored or anything).

The kitchen and decorating forums at www.gardenweb.com have lots of ideas and links to pictures, etc.

Good luck!









Catherine


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

it looks like your cabinets are all wood! I personally would paint them, we had similar cabinets and it really made a difference in how the kitchen seemed more open and "clean" airy as opposed to the darker wood. If the cabinets themselves are in good condition have you thought about just painting them and buying or refacing your doors on the cabinets, leaving the drawers but painting to match? it can literally save you hundreds depending on how many doors you have. Plus new hardward would freshen things up a bit as well. If you are up for a bit of DIY most home improvement stores sell unfinished wood cabinet doors in various designs.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
I am taking lots of notes, about the cabinets. I do feel a little bad painting over the wood. But they make my kitchen feel tiny. I will be changing the hinges.

I have gone back and forth on the stove. I can't go white if I do an off white for the cabinets. That is too much white for me. I would have to paint the cabinets a diffrent color. I don't want any black appliances (again the space is just too small). That's how I landed on stainless steel, or maybe even the steel look alike. DH and I are going to the store to look at stoves this week.







This event has been five years in the making, so I'm very excited!

I went to the hardware store today and picked up some nice blue chips to help me think about the wall color.

oh i will definitely be going with stainless steel appliances (commercial grade in fact) when it's time to upgrade! i know that they are more expensive, but i don't care. i LOVE to cook and feel that they are worth it. i much prefer the industrial look of them. but then, i'm not bothered by things like fingerprints. i'll take that any day over the grunginess that the white gets with constant contact with little hands.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slsurface* 
Now that I own a home, I am now faced with a similar situation to you. I hate my dark cabinets and bright YELLOW counters (http://www.flickr.com/photos/archymo...7608688239541/), but I have a small budget.

Oh my, those are my countertops!!! Why did people in the 60's think that yellow countertops were a good idea? I'm at a loss about what to do with them on my small budget, too.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I have tile countertops and I hate them. I think it really depends on what you plan on doing with your counter though... If you want to roll out pie crust, knead bread dough, or any other sort of work that will be directly on the countertop, do not go with tile. The very first time I tried doing something on my tile countertop the grout deposited some really nasty stuff in my dough. However, being able to rest a hot pan on the countertop is nice. Having to deal with crumbling grout around the sink where it's always wet sucks.

You've gotten a range of thoughts and idea about your space, but ultimately I would recommend figuring out the most efficient way for you to use your space. We also have a tiny kitchen and what I've had to do is carve space out of other rooms in the house to accomodate stuff that won't fit in the kitchen. That doesn't work for everyone, but it's worked really well for me. With a pie cabinet as a pantry, a narrow bookshelf to hold various things like linens, lunchboxes and the compost bin, a utility bookcase with a worktop for my small appliances, and a couple fruit bowls on a desk in the dining room, I was able to pare down the stuff in the kitchen and especially the stuff on the countertops down to a reasonable level.

I would also really think about whether you need a microwave. I know some people use them every day, but I discovered that in reality I wasn't using mine that often, so I moved it out of the kitchen. At this point I don't use it at all for food, and it's no longer taking up space in my kitchen.

And I wouldn't go for stainless steel appliances. With the feel in your kitchen, personally I don't think stainless matches with that country feel. Not to mention that stainless is becoming the new avocado, it is difficult to keep clean, and it's more expensive to boot. I'd go with white appliances, and save myself a few dollars.

Personally, I would probably paint the frames of the cabinets in a light color (although not white), and the doors in another accent color (still light though), to give the room a more airy feel. Our kitchen cabinets are painted bright orange... at first it was a bit jarring, but now I love it.

Just a few random thought...


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I like the idea of putting some of the extras in other rooms.

I thought about getting rid of the microwave but the reality is I use it probably a dozen or so times a day to heat my rice packs.

I'm now confused about the color of the stove (for $ reasons). One thing I know for sure is I don't want to keep the kitchen or the rest of the house in a country style. (even though it leans that way) If I never again see a heart peg shelf or tea pot wallpaper I will be one happy woman!

DH and I go stove shopping tomorrow, so I think I'll have a better feel then.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
And I wouldn't go for stainless steel appliances. With the feel in your kitchen, personally I don't think stainless matches with that country feel. Not to mention that stainless is becoming the new avocado, it is difficult to keep clean, and it's more expensive to boot. I'd go with white appliances, and save myself a few dollars.

i must respectfully disagree that stainless is the new avocado. stainless has always, and will always, be a standard in commercial kitchens and will never become the "red headed step child" of appliances. it's only been in recent years that the residential market has wanted that "commercial kitchen" feel in their own homes. but long before that happened, and everyone from frigidaire to electrolux was carrying stainless, subzero, viking, wolf, etc. were the leaders in commercial kitchen appliances and stainless IS the standard, not the new trendy thing.

that said, it all comes down to personal choice, budget, and the style of your kitchen. and there are now so many different choices to be had.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
I'm now confused about the color of the stove (for $ reasons). One thing I know for sure is I don't want to keep the kitchen or the rest of the house in a country style. (even though it leans that way) If I never again see a heart peg shelf or tea pot wallpaper I will be one happy woman!

I think you could get away from the country feel and look without a stainless stove. Unless you are looking at selling your home in the near future I think you should go with what you want and not trends, style or standards. Go with what makes it easy and happy for you to cook on.

I would look at the stoves with functionality in mind. I myself would much rather have -even an avacado and harvest gold mixed color stove - with all the bells and whistles than the cheapest in the line of stainless ones.

Good luck in your search for finding the perfect stove!


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Check out your local Habitat for Humanity Re-use store - sometimes they have cabinet doors at very low prices. Some frosted glass front doors, or lots of paint, will fix the early 70s look of the kitchen. I like an off white for painted cabinets.

You could try getting IKEA doors if the sizes are just right.


----------



## anywaybecause (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunflwrmoonbeam* 
Also, if you want to go white spend some time in a room that's mostly white. When house hunting I found that the white houses/rooms would make me feel very very uncomfortable, whereas the ones with more color would feel cozy and comforting. But I'm weird, so who knows. I just wouldn't commit to white unless you KNOW you like it.

Good idea -- too much white can be maddening for me, too. But I'll also suggest that instead of white, use an off-white or ivory on the cabinets. You can still get the same effect, esp. if you distress them afterwards (love the shabby chic idea), but it won't feel so sterile.

ETA: now that I've finished scanning the rest of the replies . . . sooo many great ideas, here! I second spray-painting the hinges; in my experience though, it's best to take the time to scuff them up a bit first with some sandpaper, and also use a spray primer betweent he metal and the topcoat. The new finish will last longer.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
I thought about getting rid of the microwave but the reality is I use it probably a dozen or so times a day to heat my rice packs.

This is the only reason we still have a microwave at this point. What I did was move it out onto a shelf in the mud room. It's out of my kitchen, since it is no longer a "kitchen appliance", but it is still accessible during the winter to help keep me from freezing.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Well home from stove shopping. It went a little like this:







.

Looks like we're going with white. We will also be buying a white microwave as we have the kind with a vent in it, that hangs over the stove. Not to mention ours is halfway to broken.

So now back to square one: What color for the cabinets? I don't want all white.
I was thinking maybe a light blue, but then what for the walls?

I hate decorating. I need someone to come to my house and just tell me what colors go and what don't.

Irk!


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
Well home from stove shopping. It went a little like this:







.

Looks like we're going with white. We will also be buying a white microwave as we have the kind with a vent in it, that hangs over the stove. Not to mention ours is halfway to broken.

So now back to square one: What color for the cabinets? I don't want all white.
I was thinking maybe a light blue, but then what for the walls?

I hate decorating. I need someone to come to my house and just tell me what colors go and what don't.

Irk!

i'm sorry it didn't go so well.







: appliance shopping never seems to go as smoothly when you are actually BUYING then when you are just looking.

blue cabinets are really beautiful! this is kind of the color family that we're looking to paint out cabinets......although not nearly this dark. we were planning on a creamy white color, but we too have white appliances currently and that was just too much white for my taste! this is a kind of blue/grey color. we're then planning on painting the walls a sort of "coffee with cream"/grey/tan color.......which is just so easy to visualize huh?! LOL! the color name is "frappe" from valspar. in any case, the blue will look good with white appliances....and in my case will still look good when we switch to stainless steel.









and even a very pale blue would look amazing! with maybe a light khaki color on the walls. very modern "beach cottage".







just be sure to inject some wood tones and natural elements so it doesn't feel too "cold"......sometimes blue is a tricky color to decorate with.

ETA: FOUND ONE! here's a gorgeous blue color on the cabinets with a creamy tan on the walls and some wood elements.

ETA: FOUND ANOTHER ONE! okay, the color of these cabinets is totally calling my name! lol!


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

i'd keep the cabinets the same color, change the hinges and door pulls.

also the yellow walls are making the cabinets look a little too yellow. if you've got blue tiles, i'd maybe go for something more orange (comp. color to blue) on the walls. or a complim. blue, though thats not really gonna achieve "warmth".

hm...


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

I think they just need to be refinished. I would just sand them down lightly and refinish. And because I like cast iron, I would replace the pulls with something like this:

http://www.wildwesthardware.com/hing...zes%20copy.jpg

or this:

http://www.wildwesthardware.com/hing...WS%20copy4.jpg

And, please, please, please if you decide to paint, *remove the hardware*. I lived in a house with beautiful woodwork buried under paint, and I could have removed the paint from the cabinets, but someone had painted right over the hardware, and while trying to remove one door, it cracked.







:


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

vm9799- I love the duck egg blue color, my kitchen is so tiny, I think that color would help it feel warm and a bit bigger.

IncaMama-Orange would be fun, and I thought about going that way when we were going stainless steel, I just can't see it with the white for some reason.

llamalluv- I won't paint over the hardware







. I'm going to need it to help with the facelift. I love those pulls. The silver knobs are actually kind-of new so I might try to find hinges that match the knobs. I think I can almost see that in mind.


----------



## anywaybecause (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
IncaMama-Orange would be fun, and I thought about going that way when we were going stainless steel, I just can't see it with the white for some reason.

I dunno . . . a soft orange w/ the white would be just like wrapping yourself in a giant dream-sicle.







:


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

We redid our kitchen a few years ago, it was an awful stuck in the 70's kitchen, ugh...it was ugly.

It's galley style and long, so for us I looked in magazines and found a paint job I loved, cream and brick red with a mossy green chair rail. We painted the upper cabinets the cream color and then the bottom under the chair rail brick red. We did this through the whole kitchen and down the hall. It is still nice in there 3 years later, although we have to re-do all the paint because the hallway is under construction due to our bathroom remodel.

Thing is that having that upper area a lighter color made it seem taller in there, it always was oppressive before, but that was also due to DH's parents putting in a gawd awful florescent light that wasn't even wired in, just plugged in to the upstairs. DH did recessed can lighting, and put it on a dimmer(he's an electrician). It is so much nicer in there. BTW-we did it all with new appliances for about $1500. We got a new fridge first because ours was so horrid and small, then a new stove because that one was dangerous. We bought stainless-look, so they are painted with silver paint-plus no fingerprints like real stainless. Was this an option for you, our fridge and stove were special orders from Home Depot.

I love my kitchen now. It's like Italian country. It's still like a breath of fresh air, brick-red curtains with peaches on the window-it's cute, but so refreshing.

I vote for a lighter, brighter color on top, and a darker warm color on the bottom. If you are looking to make it warmer I would suggest not using blue, but I am not a huge blue fan-it seems to make things darker.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
I am taking lots of notes, about the cabinets. I do feel a little bad painting over the wood. But they make my kitchen feel tiny. I will be changing the hinges.

I have gone back and forth on the stove. I can't go white if I do an off white for the cabinets. That is too much white for me. I would have to paint the cabinets a diffrent color. I don't want any black appliances (again the space is just too small). That's how I landed on stainless steel, or maybe even the steel look alike. DH and I are going to the store to look at stoves this week.







This event has been five years in the making, so I'm very excited!

I went to the hardware store today and picked up some nice blue chips to help me think about the wall color.

I hope this doesn't hurt your feelings, but I think that stainless steel is becoming "harvest gold". It was a really hot trend and I think it now tends to date your house. If you love it and this is your forever house, obviously you should make yourself happy, though.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fuamami* 
I hope this doesn't hurt your feelings, but I think that stainless steel is becoming "harvest gold". It was a really hot trend and I think it now tends to date your house. If you love it and this is your forever house, obviously you should make yourself happy, though.

With this in mind I bought a couple of kitchen magazines, I wanted to find some pictures with white or even black appliances. They all had stainless steel.

Since DH and I don't know what to do, we're going to paint the cabinets and then see what feels right to us.

I also looked at the stainless steel look, they are now just as much as stainless steel!

If we wait long enough our broken harvest gold stove will be in again.


----------



## texmama (Jun 4, 2005)

Ooh, just saw a kitchen that I love on the small house thread... Here's a link to the post: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=568


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Personally I would hire a woodworker to come in and replace/repair the damaged cabinet fronts, then resand and stain a lighter color. Replace the black hinges with stainless ones and keep the stainless nobs.

I love wood though, so I wouldn't replace all the cabinets.. they can be lovely with just an update.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunflwrmoonbeam* 
Personally, I'm a big fan of darker colors, even in small areas, and I think the finish on those cabinets are gorgeous. The ones that are falling apart, are they repairable? Because if so, I'd fix them and stick with what you have.

There's NO WAY I'd paint over those...they are gorgeous! I agree, I would try to fix the ones that are broken.

Can you take a pic of the whole kitchen?


----------



## tine1973 (Jan 8, 2008)

There are some really good ideas here! For the drawers that are not in great shape, I would take them out, put a support in, and find some baskets that fit in those spaces.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tine1973* 
There are some really good ideas here! For the drawers that are not in great shape, I would take them out, put a support in, and find some baskets that fit in those spaces.

Ohhh, I like this idea, I've been wondering what to do with those.

DH and I are going to paint the cabinets. I know, the wood can be beautiful but once you see a picture of my whole kitchen (which I'll try to take when it is clean.) I think you'll see why we need to get rid of the cave feeling that the dark wood gives.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

What about removing the doors to the upper cabinets or some of them. You could paint the insides of the cabinets or put down contact paper or both.


----------



## RGsMom (Nov 21, 2008)

I would also agree w/ cleaning them up/sanding a couple of those down so they work better and painting them white. I do love the wood, but it'll be easier to repaint than stain. Good luck!


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

just a thought here--but they look like pine cabinets, and from the look of that one drawer, seems like a nice light possibility. Just as a test, take a swab of polyurethane and test it on that worn away spot on the drawer and wait a coupe of days--you'll see what your cabinets would look like with no stain--just poly'ed bare. I did this after stripping paint and was very happy with the results in my super tiny kitchen.
Once cabinets get painted, it's just a matter of time before they have to be junked, imo. They don't close right anymore, some people paint over them a few times, and then there's just a gunky big mess--just my experience so far.
I also have all white dishes so when I took off some of the doors it opened the place up so nicely.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I think if it were me I would fix up and sand down all the wood and refinish it either natural, or with a very light stain. It looks like it would be quite light naturally.
I like the 'rustic' wood look, and wood goes with almost everything, leaving lots of options for counters and walls etc.

If I didn't do that, I would paint all the cupboards and trim white, and colour on the walls.

I would go with white appliances too.

But I am excited to see pics of whatever you do!


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

well, it looks like project cabinets is on hold. As DH and I talked it through we realized that this was much more of a spring/summer project. We are going to put a small amount of paint thinner on one and see what color they could be naturally.

I wish we could hire a woodwoker to just fix them up and make them beautiful!


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll add my 2 cents... We did a mini remodel of our kitchen with recycled cabinets a few years ago. I felt the original color was oppressive because the floor and ceiling were similar colors of wood, we left the actual cabinet bases the original color, but stained the doors and drawer fronts with a green stain. We can still see the wood grain, but they are one of my favorite shades of green. We also got butcher block counters and more modern hardware from Ikea.

We still are not done, but the cabinets are. My big hang up has been what color to paint the walls. Plus, I have decided I want to paint or stain the floor. So, I guess our kitchen is ever evolving.

These are pictures from the the demo to installing some of the cabinets...http://www.flickr.com/photos/6262634...7601602163692/ I hope the link works since it has been a long time since I have used the flickr photos.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissa17s* 
We still are not done, but the cabinets are.

Yes to this.. I think the OP can totally finish the cabinets without an entire kitchen overhaul.. I initially said to get a woodworker in to fix the doors that are broken/damaged but to just restain the wood a lighter shade..

Um, I changed my mind.. I was reading an article on MSN yesterday about cabinets where people removed the doors and have open shelving mixed in with the traditional cabinetry..

That is the solution. Remove a few doors, to make some well placed shelving, and then use the removed doors to replace those that are damaged here and there around the kitchen. Replace the hardware. I can sand and restain myself, but just doing that little bit I think would make a world of difference or very little money (maybe just elbow grease!)

I will see if I can find those pics.. Nope, sorry, not sure where the article went.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissa17s* 

These are pictures from the the demo to installing some of the cabinets...http://www.flickr.com/photos/6262634...7601602163692/ I hope the link works since it has been a long time since I have used the flickr photos.

your photos are private

I'm partial to the blue kitchen the OP liked and the yellow kitchen linked earlier.


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigeyes* 
your photos are private

I'm partial to the blue kitchen the OP liked and the yellow kitchen linked earlier.

Sorry, I think they work now.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah W* 
There's NO WAY I'd paint over those...they are gorgeous! I agree, I would try to fix the ones that are broken.

I totally agree. I grew up with real wood floors and I think painting real wood is a travesty when there are so many fakes out there now.. I am NOT trying to be rude to anyone, but I would never do it.. stain yes, but not paint.

Also, I looked through a lot of the links posted. A lot of the painted cabinetry in kitchens is very cute. I admit it. But I do think it might end up being "trendy" and I personally would want to redo a kitchen that I would like for a long time.. without feeling compelled to redo often.

For those that stated that open cabinetry is a greasy mess.. I can see that.. My mother's kitchen in her new house has ONE cabinet with a glass front. At first I thought it was odd, but it is on a diagonal type cabinet between the fridge (which sticks out pretty far) and the oven fan.. so it is kind of a focal point and my mother put some nice dishes in there, and now I love it.

I am unhappy with my kitchen right now, there is far too much "open area" above the cabinets (no soffets), and I need the storage. I was thinking of hanging valances there or something..I would love to replace those top cabinets with the much taller ones that end at the ceiling.. but not sure how they would match the lower cabinets. My kitchen is new (less than one year), and I love the earthy colored countertop (terracotta mix), which warms up my white appliances, but we didn't have a whole lot of options to pick through..









Plus, we have an open wall that is begging for a hutch or additional cabinetry or SOMETHING.. and I can't decide for that wall if I want something permanent or not..


----------



## honolula (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
I'm now confused about the color of the stove (for $ reasons). One thing I know for sure is I don't want to keep the kitchen or the rest of the house in a country style. (even though it leans that way) If I never again see a heart peg shelf or tea pot wallpaper I will be one happy woman!


What you're describing is a really dated, tacky, precious "country" style that has nothing to do with the look or feel of an authentic country home. It was just a bad 70's fad that some people cling to for whatever reason. Distressed paint is a signature "country" look that's being adopted across different styles, so if you like that, you should page through an issue of Country Living (or something similar) next time you're at the grocery store. Modern country can be very light, soft, and sophisticated- think of a beautiful old restored New England farmhouse with delicate curtains blowing around open windows, antique fans, fresh flowers in vases, high ceilings, light colors, and beautiful, warm, wide-plank floors like yours (I almost fell over when somebody suggested you paint them). NOT jigsaw cut outs of 2 ducks kissing to hang your gingham hand towels on.







:

A lot of people are suggesting you hire a woodworker or refinish the cabinets yourself. I understand the affection people have for wood, but not all wood is valuable or even beautiful. Your cabinets are paint-grade and extremely dated, and I say that to try to make the decision easier on your heart, not to be unkind. I think you are right on target- paint the cabinets, replace the hinges, and keep the pulls if they will match your new appliances and color scheme.

When I painted my old pine cabinets, a lot of the knots bled through (even though I primed and painted several layers) but I was going for an old, semi-worn look, and I didn't mind. If that will make you crazy, you should seal them first.

White appliances and cream colored paint won't look busy or out of synch. Most whites are more cream than pure white, anyway. Only ceiling paint is really white-white. Here's my suggestion if you're really worried about matching: if you end up with white appliances, pick out 2 paint colors. One that is a spot-on match to the stove and micro- use that for the cabinet casing, and another color, maybe cream, maybe the color you choose for your walls, maybe something different that will compliment your scheme- and use that for your cabinet doors.

Have fun, use a tarp, and post pictures when you're done!


----------



## honolula (Apr 11, 2005)

ps~ will your new stove be gas or electric? If you get an electric stove, you shouldn't have too much of a grease problem and I think you could do the open cabinets.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

I like that shade of green too. Does that make me a kitchen slut?


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

honolula- Your post gave me a chuckle. My house is an old New England farm house.It just has yet to see renovations.

Oh, and Bigeyes, and if your kitchen slut, I'm not sure what that makes me. I'm so confused I don't know which kitchen I want to spend the rest of my life with.









Your point about what I think of as country is right on.

I'm actually off to do a test on one of the cabinets to see there true color.

Oh, I don't think I can make them open. They are about 2 feet deep, unless I put a light in them I think it will feel like a big cave.

The real you know what about all this-only two of the cabinets are friendly to me. (I can't physically get to the lower ones or climb to the tall ones!)

edited to add: The stove will be electric.


----------



## honolula (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vm9799* 


ETA: FOUND ONE! [URL=http://flickr.com/photos/anastasiac/2648068779]here's a gorgeous blue color on the cabinets with a creamy tan on the walls and some wood elements.

ETA: FOUND ANOTHER ONE! okay, the color of these cabinets is totally calling my name! lol!


This is what I think of when I think country. So pretty and sophisticated!

Blooming, see, when you've never been to New England you just imagine it's nothing but laid back good taste, and sea food







:


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskanteach* 
I totally agree. I grew up with real wood floors and I think painting real wood is a travesty when there are so many fakes out there now.. I am NOT trying to be rude to anyone, but I would never do it.. stain yes, but not paint.

Also, I looked through a lot of the links posted. A lot of the painted cabinetry in kitchens is very cute. I admit it. But I do think it might end up being "trendy" and I personally would want to redo a kitchen that I would like for a long time.. without feeling compelled to redo often.


this is entirely your opinion only. painting wood, even real wood, is not a travesty at all. and as to the "trendiness" of painted wood, well one would just have to look back to our historic colonial homes with the beautiful black painted wood furniture to know that this is not always the case. those pieces are just as classic and popular today as they were back then. and real wood wide plank floors were also painted. ever see the beautiful natural and black checkerboard floors of historic homes? they are GORGEOUS!

not all wood is beautiful and just because it IS wood doesn't mean that it stops being "real" wood just because it's painted. i would never suggest putting layers upon layers of paint on it though. you should always strip and sand before painting to get an even, un"lumpy" finish.

sorry, as an interior designer i'm amused by all this "hoopla" over some old, dated kitchen cabinets that would do well to get an updated facelift! LOL!


----------



## honolula (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah to that. Painted wood is hardly a fad. We'd see a lot more of the older examples if it weren't for all the passing wood trends that have come and gone through the decades that have caused lovely old kitchens to be gutted and redone with the kind of dated stuff that we're turning around and painting, now.







I was in antiques for a while, and I saw plenty of Early American wood peices that were seriously devalued because someone at some point stripped the _very_ old paint off of them and gave them a smart, _modern_ finish.

I would never paint those floors, though. They're beautiful, not to mention pretty desireable and valuable, unlike late 60's kitchen cabinets. Still, if someone wanted to paint them, it wouldn't be a permanent change. Wood floors need to be sanded and refinished every so often, anyway.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Refinish in a lighter color. Don't paint. Stain. Either the natural color of the wood, or a similar light shade.

Get new hardware. (The black hinges on the outside overtake the wood! Get the hinges that go on the inside.)

Maybe (depending on the layout of the kitchen) have your dishes cupboard be open, with no doors on it.

Without a better idea of the layout, and no pictures of the counter (haven't read the entire thread), I can't give any suggestions on that. But lightening up the colors will make the kitchen SEEM a lot bigger.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honolula* 
Yeah to that. Painted wood is hardly a fad. We'd see a lot more of the older examples if it weren't for all the passing wood trends that have come and gone through the decades that have caused lovely old kitchens to be gutted and redone with the kind of dated stuff that we're turning around and painting, now.







I was in antiques for a while, and I saw plenty of Early American wood peices that were seriously devalued because someone at some point stripped the _very_ old paint off of them and gave them a smart, _modern_ finish.

I would never paint those floors, though. They're beautiful, not to mention pretty desireable and valuable, unlike late 60's kitchen cabinets. Still, if someone wanted to paint them, it wouldn't be a permanent change. Wood floors need to be sanded and refinished every so often, anyway.









absolutely! i just find the "horror" of this all so amusing considering most people don't know furniture/design history to begin with......unless you studied it. this a true "the blind leading the blind" scenario.

but anyway......

my own kitchen in my lovely 1935 bungalow is a 1950's nightmare, complete with bright red counter tops! who on earth ever thought RED counter tops were a good idea?!







so we are doing a rather modern update. i'm a serious cook, so i'm designing a "functional" kitchen. rather industrial with touches of dark wood furniture and my black/white checkered floor, but we're gasp PAINTING our cabinets white and using lots of stainless steel. my kitchen is a WORKING kitchen and isn't some showplace for me. given my field i could easily try and "recreate" an original kitchen, or some modern show piece, but i need it to be functional first and beautiful second. so i'll have a more industrial kitchen feel and i'm fine with that.

my advice to the op is to ignore everyone else's opinions, honestly. as a designer when i'm working with a client i must consider THEIR taste, budget, functionality, etc. first before inserting my own. my job is work within their parameters and guiding them along to create the best space for THEM. my own taste and functionality has absolutely nothing to do with it. you want to create a home that when you walk in the door you are happy to be there. and this includes your kitchen too. especially if you spend as much time in yours as i do in mine.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vm9799* 
and as to the "trendiness" of painted wood, well one would just have to look back to our historic colonial homes with the beautiful black painted wood furniture to know that this is not always the case. those pieces are just as classic and popular today as they were back then. and real wood wide plank floors were also painted. ever see the beautiful natural and black checkerboard floors of historic homes? they are GORGEOUS!

I agree that the painted wood cabinets reflect the historic colonial homes. But that is sort of my point. Colonial homes USED to look like that, then they got "updates and updates and updates" and then someone buys the house, and "brings it back" to what it used to look like and it makes it into a magazine... the power of trends.

For example, the apron front sinks. Houses all used to have them... then they lost them for different style sinks, now people are paying big bucks to put them back in.. Why were they ever removed in the first place? Because someone said they were "dated"...


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aliviasmom* 
Refinish in a lighter color. Don't paint. Stain. Either the natural color of the wood, or a similar light shade.

Get new hardware. (The black hinges on the outside overtake the wood! Get the hinges that go on the inside.)

Maybe (depending on the layout of the kitchen) have your dishes cupboard be open, with no doors on it.

Without a better idea of the layout, and no pictures of the counter (haven't read the entire thread), I can't give any suggestions on that. But lightening up the colors will make the kitchen SEEM a lot bigger.

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

If it were my kitchen, I'd leave the floor, because I love old wood floors. The more beat-up, the better. And then I'd paint a super bright, fun color on the cabinets, because that is just my style. I'd either replace those hinges or paint over them.

I don't think your cabinets are nice enough to worry about ruining them. I don't say that in a rude way, I just don't think all wood is worth preserving. I do agree that painting a perfectly nice wooden object with nice shape, nice condition, and good color probably isn't the best idea, but I surely wouldn't call painting your cabinets a travesty.

I like painted wood, and I don't think it's trendy. I see beautiful old Hoosier cabinets that were obviously painted years and years and years ago. And I actually like the patina that is on them from the old chipping paint. (Other than the lead issue.







)

Be thankful you can paint or stain! My cabinets are that terrible late 80s, early 90s laminate stuff. I haaaaaaaaaaate them.

Since you are talking about replacing your kitchen appliances, I wanted to say to think twice if you are considering a flat-top glass stove. I hate mine. It was here when we moved in, and it looks so pretty when it's freshly polished. Gorgeous. But as soon as you cook on it, it looks crappy. You can wipe it with a wet rag, but it won't look good unless you polish it up again. (A huge hassle.) Plus, I'm not supposed to can on it (the canner will be too heavy and could break the burner under the glass) or use cast iron on top. Plus, we had to replace all our pots because they had roundish bottoms and wouldn't set level on the stove. All my copper bottom pots had to be put away.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PenelopeJune* 
All my copper bottom pots had to be put away.









Was anyone else thinking Chester Copperpot? Or was it Copperbottom? (goonies reference..)


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

We have made a decesion.







:

First, I wanted to let everyone who was concerned about the floors know that they aren't going anywhere. I love them, in fact all the wood in this house was what made me fall in love with it. Someone took the time to build in a lot of the furniture right down to the dressers.

However, the cabinets will be painted. We took off one of the hinges yesterday and the wood is ugly. Not to mention DH really wants to bring color to the cabinets and I'm pretty sure I'm starting to agree with him.

So the cabinets will be a blue silk (from Glidden) color with silver hardware:

The trim will be Ivory sampler and the walls will be shell white.

I'm pretty sure we will be going with white appliances (no glass top because we can).

We're also going to replace the facuet on our sink with something a bit more elegant and hang a new light over the sink.

I think this is the plan, I hope it is, I'm ready to have a kitchen that feels peaceful!


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskanteach* 
Was anyone else thinking Chester Copperpot? Or was it Copperbottom? (goonies reference..)

And yes, I was thinking that! "Angie you Gonnie...gonnie, gonnie!"


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskanteach* 
I agree that the painted wood cabinets reflect the historic colonial homes. But that is sort of my point. Colonial homes USED to look like that, then they got "updates and updates and updates" and then someone buys the house, and "brings it back" to what it used to look like and it makes it into a magazine... the power of trends.

For example, the apron front sinks. Houses all used to have them... then they lost them for different style sinks, now people are paying big bucks to put them back in.. Why were they ever removed in the first place? Because someone said they were "dated"...

ah yes, but you said that painted wood was "trendy" and i was simply pointing out that is isn't. painting wood isn't trendy or a fad or anything of that sort. yes, there ARE trends, and there's no dispute to that. but that is not the statement you originally made.

and as for your apron sinks comment, no, not ALL houses used to have them. again, without any design history you're making comments that are just not true.

sorry if i'm coming across as argumentative, but you're making arguments based on your *opinion* and not on *facts*......and as a designer that spent 4 years actually studying this, it's a huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
We have made a decesion.







:

First, I wanted to let everyone who was concerned about the floors know that they aren't going anywhere. I love them, in fact all the wood in this house was what made me fall in love with it. Someone took the time to build in a lot of the furniture right down to the dressers.

However, the cabinets will be painted. We took off one of the hinges yesterday and the wood is ugly. Not to mention DH really wants to bring color to the cabinets and I'm pretty sure I'm starting to agree with him.

So the cabinets will be a blue silk (from Glidden) color with silver hardware:

The trim will be Ivory sampler and the walls will be shell white.

I'm pretty sure we will be going with white appliances (no glass top because we can).

We're also going to replace the facuet on our sink with something a bit more elegant and hang a new light over the sink.

I think this is the plan, I hope it is, I'm ready to have a kitchen that feels peaceful!

i think this sounds really lovely! good for you for listening to your heart on this!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 

So the cabinets will be a blue silk (from Glidden) color with silver hardware:

The trim will be Ivory sampler and the walls will be shell white.


This sounds beautiful!


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

I think your plan sounds just lovely! I'm glad you are going with a color on the cabinets. That will really brighten the place up. And yay! for not going with a glass top stove.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

And hahaha! to the Goonies reference. I loooove Goonies. One of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PenelopeJune* 
And yay! for not going with a glass top stove.

i couldn't agree with this more! i HATE







: my glass top range and can't wait to see the day that they haul it's sorry butt out of my kitchen! lol!


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Please come back and post photos when you're done! This thread has inspired me to paint my dated cabinets too!


----------

